# Melting adaptor plug



## babyduke (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys, just wondering. I've used my heat press for just about a month only and I've recently noticed that the adaptor plug that I use to plug my heat press to the extension cord is melted (slightly deformed). Is that normal? Or is my machine giving out too much heat? Do you think my machine is defective?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

The adaptor plug may not be adequate for the power draw of the heat press. 

What kind of adaptor plug are you using? Why can't you just plug into an extension cord directly?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

This is not normal. It can actually start an electrical fire and burn your house down. You should contact the press manufacturer and find out what kind of adapter they recommend.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. As a qualified electrical engineer, you need to stop using the adaptor plug straight away. The deformation is being caused by one of two things. The machine is drawing a current in excess of what the adaptor is designed for, or you have a loose electrical connection which is causing excessive resistance in the circuit. Both of these involve a significant fire risk.

As a general guidance, any cables, adaptors, transformers etc, need to be rated at least 30% higher than the maximum draw of any equipment on the circuit. If in doubt, consult a qualified electrician.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Just do as Will has told you, all good advise, never play around with your life.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree, too. Not good. 

Folks do use extention cords with their presses. Greyhorsewoman mentions it pretty regularly, but she uses a Heavy Duty extention cord (20 amp). 

Good thininking to write in to the forum before you ended up with serious trouble. Good job. Now, just make sure you find someone local to help you solve it. Good luck to you, glad nothing bad happened.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

Please make sure you're using a properly rated extension cord.
ADDITIONALLY - please make sure the circuit you have the press on is rated at a high enough amperage to do the job.
AND - make sure it's on the CIRCUIT (not just the plug) by itself.

When we set up our business, we paid a local electrician to add circuit breakers to support
1. Embroidery equipment
2. Heat press
3. DTG printer

Everything has a DEDICATED circuit.


----------



## babyduke (Mar 3, 2008)

wow! thanks for the helpful replies! I did think it was gonna pose a fire hazard. I'm gonna ask an electrician to look into it. 

to treadhead: my extension cord only has 2 holes in it...the heat press plug has 3 prongs so i needed an adaptor plug to convert it to 2 prongs. after reading all replies i better check my extension cord as well and make sure it fits the bill.

thanks guys!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

before you spend a ton of money on an electrician...I suspect the culprit is the extension cord. Get a heavy duty cord...at least 20 amp and that will have the three holes...the third hole is a ground...then you will not need the adaptor


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest either buying a heavy duty extension cord. moving the heat press closer to a existing outlet, or having a outlet installed colser to the Heat press. Good luck . ...... JB


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I suggest either buying a heavy duty extension cord. moving the heat press closer to a existing outlet, or having a outlet installed colser to the Heat press. Good luck . ...... JB


 Definately before putting alot of money into an electrician to have them come out and tell you simply buy a 20 amp extension cord look into that option. If your still having trouble then consult the electrician as you do have a bigger problem.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

If your extension lead only has two sockets and the machine has three prongs, then your machine is *NOT* earthed. You have effectively bypassed the earthing protection system.

*DO NOT USE* your press until you get an extension lead with three sockets. It is extremely *DANGEROUS* in its current condition and you are risking getting electrocuted using it. If one of the internal live wires comes into contact with the metal casing of your press, the casing will remain live, as without the earth connection, it will cannot trip out the circuit breakers. Mains electricity isn't something to mess about with.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you have a grounded outlet (3 holes) to plug the cord into?


----------



## babyduke (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank God I haven't been electrocuted! Esp since I'm pregnant. Tsktsk. Scary! I think it's time to make a trip to the hardware store this weekend.

Will 20amp extension cord work with both my heat press and mug press?

to knucklehead: I'm planning to move my heat press into another room next to my bedroom so I could have closer access to it. That room doesn't have a grounded outlet. Well actually most of the outlets in the house only have 2 holes in it. Except for the aircon outlet. and maybe the fridge.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

NO, it's time to make an appointment with an electrician, period.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest calling in a professional for help at this point, the last thing you need is a electrical fire. .... JB


----------



## babyduke (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok I will get professional help. Good thing I could always run to this forum for advice! Thanks everyone! I'll post updates once I've got everything set.


----------

